# hello everyone



## kcs (Dec 16, 2007)

hello my name is brock.  i work for the kansas city southern railway as an engineer.  i have been in martial arts since i was a kid.  currently i am in the bujinkan.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello Brock and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 17, 2007)

Greetings Brock, and welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Dec 17, 2007)

Greetings Brock and Welcome to MT...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## morph4me (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello Brock, welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Seu Safado (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello, my name is Seu.  I am fairly new to MA... some Judo, some Capoeira, some Kung Fu and even newer to trying to post without tying to someone else's post!  I'll figure it out... later.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome all!


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 17, 2007)

Ave, everyone.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 17, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Brock.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey, welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14maunaloa (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello Brock,
I am also new to the Martial Talk forum. I'd like to welcome you and I know you are going to enjoy communicating with all the brothers and sister within this and if your interested like I am , you can log onto the Kenpo forum and enjoy talking to the brothers and sisters there also.
Have a good one and enjoy. Nice meeting you.   

Aloha, Mele Kalikimaka and Haouli Makahiki Hou !
           (Merry X-mas and Happy New Year)


----------



## iwingchun (Mar 22, 2008)

Hellow my friend, enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## myusername (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## iwingchun (Mar 23, 2008)

Hellow
Enjoy your stay !


----------

